# Options available to replace stock RSM 130 compact T5



## etuavoli (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

Every time I go to my LFO, corals look much better than at home. I figured it's because the stock compact T5 on the RSM 130 are too white (10,000K) and I need a softer white and more blue to enhance corals colour. One option would be to have 14,000K/actinic instead of the stock 10,000k/actinic. Knowing that for now I just have "easy corals", I think they should do fine with that type of lighting.
I'm still new to the hobby so I'm far from being an expert that's why I would like your advice.
I've been reading a lot of forums and it looks like UVL has (had...) a combination that could work: 
65W 2-in-1 (Super Actinic/75-25) Powercompact and 
65W 75-25 14000K Aquablue Powercompact (Straight Pin) 
I have hard time to find them online or in the GTA.
Does anybody have other options or could let me know where I can find them?
Please advise as well if you think that moving away from the stock lighting is a bad idea.
Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How hard is it to convert the RSM130 to use T5HO (straight) bulbs? That would give you a lot more choices of bulbs to use. PCs are pretty antiquated when it comes to reef lighting


----------



## etuavoli (Dec 1, 2013)

The only mods I've seen for the RSM130 are LED. I've never seen T5HO and I'm not handy enough to do it myself :-(
At one point I might go for LED but the mod is expensive and since I'm just started, i'd like to keep it simple for now!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can swing it now, I would go LEDs then - PCs are really crappy and with LEDs you'll really be able to fine tune the colur spectrum of your tank. And you'll be able to keep just about anything under and LED fixture versus a PC fixture which limits you to basic low-light LPS and softies.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

+1 on the going for Leds. The money your going to put in to replacing those bulbs could go towards your Led cost, and if your going to be changing bulbs annually then the cost adds up. Rapid Led has an awesome kit that's quite simple to put together for 200 bucks. If you email them they could swap out the stock Leds and give you the solderless version which would make the install very easy for you. I guarantee you could also convince someone with a bit of know how to come and help you put it together.

http://www.rapidled.com/red-sea-max-130d-retrofit-kit/


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

The most significant benefit of the LED retrofit on the RSM 130D is the lowered temperature and evaporation rate. Obviously LEDs allow you to tweak colours, so the colours will be better.

The issue with LED on RSM 130D is the clearance between water and fixture. You really dont have much clearance at all with the stock hood. I gutted the stock lighting components and velcroed ecotech radion on the hood. If you pair this with Reeflink, you can control the light without needing access on the capacitive touch buttons on top.


----------



## etuavoli (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all your feedbacks. You convinced me to look into the LED option and that's what I've been doing for the last weeks. 
So far it looks like Steve's LED and rapid LED are the most popular.
If I do the upgrade, I want to do it right so I would like to get your feedback on one thing.
Is a LED controller nice to have or must have? Is a dimmer enough to start with?
If I go for a LED controller (Storm or Typhon type) I have hard time to figure out where to put it on a RSM130. Does it fit in the same space than the stock timer or do I need to put it in the cabinet?
I know that question might seem stupid but I've never seen this kind of mod!
Thanks again for your help


----------

